# Sanho HyperDrive iUSBportCAMERA2 Wireless Transmitter $189 at B&H



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 9, 2015)

I noticed that the remote Wi-Fi unit that will allow remote tethering of my 5D MK III is on sale at B&H for the next 6 hours.

Has anyone used it? I watched the Scott Kelby video which did a good job of pointing out its strengths and its frustrations. I want to use it for remote capture of birds and control it from a iphone or ipad, and it seems to do that.

I'll probably order one to try out, but I'd like to hear from users.

I've been looking at the Cam Ranger, but the slow response seems to make it difficult to capture a bird at just the right moment. This one is supposed to be better.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1055308-REG/sanho_sahdcm2_hyperdrive_iusbportcamera2_wireless_transmitter.html/dealZone/true


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2015)

Mt Spokane,
Can't say that you would derive any speed advantage out of the hyperdrive device. The physics of transmitting megabytes of an image over WiFi just needs time.
I don't have that device, but I like other devices by HyperDrive. I do have CamRanger. And I like it for what it does, just don't use it every time.
If you do get it, please tell us your thoughts on it.
-r


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2015)

The speed I was referring to was the closing of the shutter from the ipad (time from pressing the shutter button until the camera takes the shot.. The Cam Ranger is said to take up to 2 seconds before it closes the shutter, while this one is claimed to have less delay. I'm not interested in upload full size images to my ipad, it does not have enough capacity for very many. Small jpegs can be uploaded to view the results very quickly.

I want to operate it remotely so that I can be closer to birds or other small animals and not scare them away. Liveview makes no noise until the shutter closes, and then, they will jump.


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2015)

May I suggest a wireless remote shutter release? The latent time is much shorter. I use it to trip the shutter of the camera set on the deck while I relax in the house closely watching the birds flittering about.
-r



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The speed I was referring to was the closing of the shutter from the ipad (time from pressing the shutter button until the camera takes the shot.. The Cam Ranger is said to take up to 2 seconds before it closes the shutter, while this one is claimed to have less delay. I'm not interested in upload full size images to my ipad, it does not have enough capacity for very many. Small jpegs can be uploaded to view the results very quickly.
> 
> I want to operate it remotely so that I can be closer to birds or other small animals and not scare them away. Liveview makes no noise until the shutter closes, and then, they will jump.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2015)

lion rock said:


> May I suggest a wireless remote shutter release? The latent time is much shorter. I use it to trip the shutter of the camera set on the deck while I relax in the house closely watching the birds flittering about.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



I have multiple wireless shutters, for my purpose, they don't do the job. I want a bird to fill the frame reasonably well, and to be able to see the image on my screen and to close the shutter when its posed just right. And, I want to know when I've got the shot I wanted. Sometimes this means I am not in a position to actually see the subject, or it is 100+ feet away. I also adjust the ISO, shutter speed, aperture, tweak the AF etc to get a sharper image than AF allows. I've also tried putting a feeder in front of a window and mounting my camera on a tripod with my 100-400mm L plus TC, but I don't have a way to do that any more.

I ordered one just now, so I'll see how it works. I was using a usb-network adapter with a long 100 ft cable tethered to a laptop. This should be easier. At some point, I may add a motorized tripod head, but one step at a time. The unit has some interesting other capabilities, ability to copy a card, charge a ipad / iphone.

It is definitely a low end unit, but I am hoping it will do the job.


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2015)

Mt Spokane,
Glad you purchased a unit. Would love to see your review of it.
The Hyperdrive unit has a few things over CamRanger, ie., USB connectivity and card reader functionality. Something new comes along that beats older designs.

When I used my CamRanger in live view, I discharged the camera battery very fast. It's may be less than 90 minutes with a near new, freshly charged battery. I have subsequently bought an AC powered adaptor for my 5D3, just in case I do long session live view.

Anyways, give us your thoughts on the device when you get to use it some. Thanks.
-r


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Mt Spokane,
> Glad you purchased a unit. Would love to see your review of it.
> The Hyperdrive unit has a few things over CamRanger, ie., USB connectivity and card reader functionality. Something new comes along that beats older designs.
> 
> ...



Live view runs a battery down very quickly. I have spare batteries. Running a AC power cord to the camera would eliminate the benefit of wireless control.

I'm not convinced yet that it is equal to the Cam Ranger, but for $188, it costs over 1/3 less. I like the Cam Ranger remote pan/tilt tripod head that has control integrated into their software. The replacable battery is also a valuable feature. You have to wait for hours if you run down the Sanho battery, but it does last longer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2015)

I received the unit Thursday, but had to wait until Sunday afternoon to give it a trial. It was already getting dim, and at 1/1000 sec f/6.3, my ISO was bumped to 1000 or even 1250, not too good for a 1:1 crop situation.

In any event, it started up easily and controlled the camera better than expected. Its not perfect, but, so far seems to do the job. I have yet to check the outdoor range, with my ipad indoors about 20 ft away, it was fine, but as I walked into another room, it lost signal. That's a tough situation for any Wi-Fi. I do have a high powered Wi-Fi in the house that I might be able to connect the unit to and control the camera from anywhere inside the house.

There is a little shutter lag, about 1/4 to 1/2 second, so quick movement of the subject will be a issue.

I picked a easy target to start with, humming birds at our feeder. They are easy to find, but move very fast, so that part is hard. I set my 5D MK III up, and thought it was at 400mm, but it was only set at 200mm, so there was a heavy crop, less than 1/20 of the frame.

Its going to take more practice to get it right. I like the touch to focus feature, it would work better with a 7D MK II or 70D though.


----------

